# Alberta floods 2013



## old medic (20 Jun 2013)

20 June 2013
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/calgary-communities-evacuated-as-flooding-prompts-state-of-emergency-1.1333791




> ....... Helicopters survey flooded Highwood River
> 
> The RCMP confirmed to CTV Calgary that support from the Canadian Military has been requested to help the flood-stricken town of High River.
> 
> ...


----------



## JorgSlice (20 Jun 2013)

As a current Alberta First Responder, I will have you know that it is Bat-Shite insane here right now.

Sundre, Olds, Red Deer and everything south are on mandatory Evac order.
Canmore, Banff, and Exshaw are basically islands now.

65% of Calgary is on mandatory evac orders and is getting worse.

Strathmore, Okotoks, Brag Creek, Black Diamond-Oilfields, High River and Turner Valley are all on mandatory evac orders.

Basically everything south of Bowden is in State of Emergency. All of the meteorologists and disaster planners are saying the worse is yet to come and is expected to peak overnight, worse than the floods of 2005.


----------



## McBrush (20 Jun 2013)

This is on yahoo news

The Canadian Armed Forces have been called in to give assistance to flooded areas of southern Alberta.

The military has issued a news release saying two helicopters and a Hercules aircraft have been deployed to the affected areas to assist in extracting people who are stranded.

The request for help was made by the RCMP.

Officials with the City of Calgary say as many as 100,000 people could be forced from their homes over the next few days due to heavy flooding.

Torrential rains have created havoc in southern Alberta from Banff and Canmore and Crowsnest Pass in the Rockies, to Calgary and beyond in the north and south to Lethbridge.

The flooding was particularly destructive in communities just south of Calgary such as High River, Turner Valley and Black Diamond

and here is the link

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/drivers-rescued-trans-canada-rain-causes-flooding-mudslides-160211758.html


----------



## JorgSlice (20 Jun 2013)

Can't even turn my PC around to help or go to home base, chunks of highway are floating away. Houses in Canmore are sliding off the mountain.


----------



## old medic (21 Jun 2013)

20 June 2013
http://www.calgarysun.com/2013/06/20/edmonton-troops-on-standby-to-help-out-in-southern-alberta-floods



> Edmonton soldiers are on standby in case they’re needed to aid relief efforts following massive flooding in southern Alberta.
> 
> “So far there has been no official request for military assistance, but we continue to monitor the situation very closely,” said CFB Edmonton spokesman Fraser Logan, Thursday afternoon.
> 
> “We do have a dedicated military officer who is in contact with the Alberta Emergency Management Agency’s operation centre.”.......



continues at link without other mention of military assistance


----------



## MilEME09 (21 Jun 2013)

Edmonton can hold their horses, DOM ops is reserve territory, not to say we don't need all assistance, but by how its set up reserves are called in first, then additional man power as needed from reg force.  we are waiting on LFWA and brigade to make up their minds


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Edmonton can hold their horses, DOM ops is reserve territory,



:rofl:

Yes, I remember all you reservists with us on Op SALON.

Anyway, here's hoping it doesn't get worse!  Stay safe, Alberta!


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Jun 2013)

I was lisetning to this on the way into work today.  The reporter in Calgary was saying the water was 1 M below the deck of the 10th St Bridge crossing the Bow into Sunnyside.      I lived in this area before I joined up and I am shocked at the thought of what that must be like there.  I feel for the poor bloody Zoo, that must be a nightnmare for the staff and hopefully not the animals.

Good luck everyone there in Southern Alberta.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Edmonton can hold their horses, DOM ops is reserve territory, not to say we don't need all assistance, but by how its set up reserves are called in first, then additional man power as needed from reg force.  we are waiting on LFWA and brigade to make up their minds



No it is not...the reserves are to augment the IRU.....also it takes time for Ottawa to release authorization for Class C pay for us reservists, I speak from first hand experience with OP LAMA in newfoundland.......part of the Canada First strategy has every part of the CF ready for dom ops.....


----------



## 392 (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Edmonton can hold their horses, DOM ops is reserve territory, not to say we don't need all assistance, but by how its set up reserves are called in first, then additional man power as needed from reg force.  we are waiting on LFWA and brigade to make up their minds



Right. Because the IRU is made up of reservists  :facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2013)

This from the PM:


> "Our thoughts and prayers are with those families who have been affected by the serious flooding in Calgary and Southern Alberta.
> 
> "I want to assure Albertans that the federal government has offered any and all possible assistance to the Province of Alberta in response to the situation.  Canadian Armed Forces assets, including a Cormorant and Griffon helicopter, have been deployed to the area to assist the Alberta Provincial Emergency team with rescue and evacuation efforts.
> 
> "We hope for a speedy end to the flooding and return to safe conditions as soon as possible.  We remain ready to provide additional assistance if requested by provincial authorities.”


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Edmonton can hold their horses, DOM ops is reserve territory, not to say we don't need all assistance, but by how its set up reserves are called in first, then additional man power as needed from reg force.  we are waiting on LFWA and brigade to make up their minds



"We are called a Battalion, Authorized to be company strength, parade as a platoon, Operating as a section"

That is your sig line, right?


----------



## Jammer (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Edmonton can hold their horses, DOM ops is reserve territory, not to say we don't need all assistance, but by how its set up reserves are called in first, then additional man power as needed from reg force.  we are waiting on LFWA and brigade to make up their minds



Really???? Bwahahahahahaaha..... Was that a joke?


----------



## Remius (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Edmonton can hold their horses, DOM ops is reserve territory, not to say we don't need all assistance, but by how its set up reserves are called in first, then additional man power as needed from reg force.  we are waiting on LFWA and brigade to make up their minds



Shhh.  The adults are talking.


----------



## MilEME09 (21 Jun 2013)

Joke or not, last briefing I got was that 90% of Dom ops was to be reservist, 10% reg force(Just as expeditionary ops are 90% reg, 10% reserve). Which is why the territorial brigade groups were created. Atleast that's it on paper


----------



## 63 Delta (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Joke or not, last briefing I got was that 90% of Dom ops was to be reservist, 10% reg force(Just as expeditionary ops are 90% reg, 10% reserve). Which is why the territorial brigade groups were created. Atleast that's it on paper



Key Phrase in red.


----------



## old medic (21 Jun 2013)

1,200 troops deploying to help flood-hit Alberta communities

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/1-200-troops-deploying-to-help-flood-hit-alberta-communities-1.1335330

21 June 2013



> Six hundred Canadian Forces members are en route to lend a hand in flood-devastated areas of Alberta, with another 600 preparing to deploy by the end of the day, CTV News has learned.
> 
> The first 600 soldiers are deploying from Edmonton, and are being sent to High River, Canmore and Kananaskis.
> 
> ...


 continues at the link above


----------



## old medic (21 Jun 2013)

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/Edmonton+soldiers+police+poised+assist+with+flood+relief/8557002/story.html


> Soldiers with Edmonton Garrison are in Red Deer waiting to be deployed if required Friday, while Edmonton police plan to send as many as 100 officers to Calgary to assist with that city’s flooding
> 
> “We have a vanguard, the immediate response unit, in a holding pattern right now in Red Deer,” said Canadian Forces spokesman Fraser Logan, all of whom are prepared to be deployed wherever needed. “They arrived some time between midnight and 1 a.m.”
> 
> ...



...... continues at link


----------



## McG (21 Jun 2013)

The last time a prairie city required a bde to save it from floods, we needed AVLB in Winnipeg.  To bad the last of them are now retired, gutted and parked at CFSD in Edmonton.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Jun 2013)

Unleash the BV 206 swim team! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqzXueZS9NI


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Joke or not, last briefing I got was that 90% of Dom ops was to be reservist, 10% reg force(Just as expeditionary ops are 90% reg, 10% reserve). Which is why the territorial brigade groups were created. Atleast that's it on paper



You sound like a guy complaining about someone coming in and stealing your thunder. This ain't a big R little r deal. This is about ******* helping the people who are affected.

Or you know, you just tell my guys when they get on ground that they can turn around cus "You got this"


----------



## MilEME09 (21 Jun 2013)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> You sound like a guy complaining about someone coming in and stealing your thunder. This ain't a big R little r deal. This is about ******* helping the people who are affected.
> 
> Or you know, you just tell my guys when they get on ground that they can turn around cus "You got this"



didn't mean it like that, I was more trying to suggest that since we have forces in the area in the form of the reserves those should be heading out first, to hold the line so to speak until reg force elements can arrive. I apologize if I had an arrogant tone, or made off seeming to say the reg force should sit back while people need help.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Jun 2013)




----------



## dapaterson (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> didn't mean it like that, I was more trying to suggest that since we have forces in the area in the form of the reserves those should be heading out first, to hold the line so to speak until reg force elements can arrive. I apologize if I had an arrogant tone, or made off seeming to say the reg force should sit back while people need help.



So, how many Reservists in the AO are available?  How many are already employed (civvy side) with emergency response agencies (police, fire, paramedics) and thus already occupied?  How many are engaged in self-recovery, as they work to save themselves and their families from the flood?  Can we guarantee a certain level of response?  How long will it take to assemble them?

Those are the fundamental problems with relying on the Reserve Force for a first response.


----------



## Jammer (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> didn't mean it like that, I was more trying to suggest that since we have forces in the area in the form of the reserves those should be heading out first, to hold the line so to speak until reg force elements can arrive. I apologize if I had an arrogant tone, or made off seeming to say the reg force should sit back while people need help.



You did quite well in stepping into your own feces, congrats.
Now for a dose of reality...never miss an opportunity to keep quiet. You have no clue what you're talking about. Your first post clearly indicated that the R Force should just "hold thier horses" as it were. 
How fast do you think your unit could be launched? How many could you actually get on a fan out? What specialized equipment could you bring to the table.

FFS....engage brain before shooting.


----------



## Remius (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> didn't mean it like that, I was more trying to suggest that since we have forces in the area in the form of the reserves those should be heading out first, to hold the line so to speak until reg force elements can arrive. I apologize if I had an arrogant tone, or made off seeming to say the reg force should sit back while people need help.



During the Ice Storm of 98 we were called up pretty quick but it was clusterf**k.  We were deployed locally within 12 hours and waited another 6 before actually going out to do anything and then mostly for photo ops at first.  We likely would never had made it to our AOR without the assistance of the city bus system.  sad, I know but this was the 90s after all. Just about the whole unit made it out but...it was the holiday season and most people were not in school or at work.  The Reg force I imagine had to call people back from leave and that would have slowed down their deployment.  I remember 2 CER arriving shortly after we were there with heavier machinery and equipment.  All we could do was minor clearing and information gathering which was important to assess and prioritise what had to be done.  We did a lot of community organising and coordinating.    

Dom ops isn't about rushing into the first affected area, it's about assessing the whole thing and deploying available ressources at the appropriate time and place.  Be it reg force or reserve.  The local reserve unit may not be equiped to handle the local problem.  Then again it might.  But greater powers than us decide that.

Edit to add:  And back then I was so down the food chain that I barely had a grasp on all the moving parts.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Edmonton can hold their horses, DOM ops is reserve territory, not to say we don't need all assistance, but by how its set up reserves are called in first, then additional man power as needed from reg force.  we are waiting on LFWA and brigade to make up their minds



Please do not tread where you have no depth. It would take the Pres at least 24-72 hours to even get the troops together. Trust me.

1 CMBG has the IRU and they normally respond with in a few hours.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jun 2013)

Alright everyone, I think he gets the point.

Time to move on.

---Staff---


----------



## JRH93 (21 Jun 2013)

buddy from 3vp left today to calgary, stay dry boys and girls


----------



## MilEME09 (21 Jun 2013)

City just announced they are doing a controlled evacuation of the entire downtown core


----------



## old medic (21 Jun 2013)

Canadian Forces says 31 people pulled from rooftops in southern Alberta
The Canadian Press
21 June 2013
copy at: http://globalnews.ca/news/660842/canadian-forces-says-31-people-pulled-from-rooftops-in-southern-alberta/



> CALGARY – The Canadian Forces says it has pulled 31 people off rooftops in southern Alberta.
> 
> Three helicopters were used last night to rescue the people stranded in the flooded High River area, south of Calgary.
> 
> ...


----------



## JorgSlice (21 Jun 2013)

Myself and partner Rescued this morning via Helicopter from a Fire Watch Tower. Patrol Car swept out by the water just outside Banff/Canmore overnight.


----------



## MilEME09 (21 Jun 2013)

http://globalnews.ca/video/661728/raw-video-downtown-calgary-flooding/


----------



## Retired AF Guy (21 Jun 2013)

Who said cats can't swim? Dramatic photos of  Kevan Yaets and his cat Momo, swimming to safety.


----------



## old medic (21 Jun 2013)

http://www.rmoutlook.com/article/20130621/RMO0801/306219998/-1/RMO/1500-stranded-in-kananaskis-country

1,500 stranded in Kananaskis country
21 June 2013


> About 1,500 people are stranded in Kananaskis Country and the Canadian military has been called in to build temporary bridges on the remains of Highway 40 to assist with the effort.
> 
> District conservation officer Glenn Naylor said conditions in the region have gotten worse in the past 24 hours, and the priority now is to get those stranded to safety.
> 
> ...



continues at link above


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Jun 2013)

If only there were some sort of rapidly deployable bridging asset, perhaps mounted on a tracked chassis.   Oh, right, they're not required any more, never mind.


----------



## Jammer (21 Jun 2013)

Coming soon to a Bde near you.....an AVLB....


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Jun 2013)

Some good fishing right at your doorstep:

https://twitter.com/markusoff/status/348165586628509697/photo/1


----------



## old medic (21 Jun 2013)

Mention of military activity in High River

http://www.calgaryherald.com/news/alberta/communications+breakdowns+long+list+woes+hard+High+River/8560234/story.html



> .......Information coming out of High River so far has been sporadic, but points to a dire picture emerging in the evacuated town of 13,000.
> In a series of tweets Friday morning, town officials said the RCMP is going door-to-door searching for any residents who may remain trapped in the town following Thursday’s mandatory evacuation.
> Police, with the help of Canadian Forces personnel, are also continuing to bar access to town and secure residents’ homes.     .........................


----------



## McG (21 Jun 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> If only there were some sort of rapidly deployable bridging asset, perhaps mounted on a tracked chassis.   Oh, right, they're not required any more, never mind.


…and here is their state:





			
				MCG said:
			
		

> … the last of them are now retired, gutted and parked at CFSD in Edmonton.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Jun 2013)

That was sort of my point.


----------



## Armymedic (21 Jun 2013)

I am completely disgusted by comments on CBC, the G&M and to a lesser degree, the National Post.

Half think Calgary deserve it, and only slightly less blame the flooding on PM Harper and/or "tar sands" caused climate change.

Are Canadians really that retarded.

Rhetorical, because I know some are.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Jun 2013)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Are Canadians really that retarded.


----------



## JorgSlice (22 Jun 2013)

After been rescued this morning, went home ate and got in a 3hr nap and back out to assist. Not even 20min into shift and watch a  guy do a front flip into flood waters off of a small grassy berm.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Jun 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> After been rescued this morning, went home ate and got in a 3hr nap and back out to assist. Not even 20min into shift and watch a  guy do a front flip into flood waters off of a small grassy berm.


 
Let me guess... before he did that he said 'hold my beer and watch this' ;D

Well done you lot. Give 'er 'Berta. Middle digit to the rain Gods!


----------



## JesseWZ (22 Jun 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Myself and partner Rescued this morning via Helicopter from a Fire Watch Tower. Patrol Car swept out by the water just outside Banff/Canmore overnight.



Hope you didn't sign for it


----------



## JorgSlice (22 Jun 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Let me guess... before he did that he said 'hold my beer and watch this' ;D
> 
> Well done you lot. Give 'er 'Berta. Middle digit to the rain Gods!



I would have been less irrate if he did! Hahaha!



			
				JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Hope you didn't sign for it



If I say no...?  ;D

Thank you for the support everyone. The newscasts truly don't do this justice. To see personal memorabilia floating down streets... Really hits home.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2013)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> I am completely disgusted by comments on CBC, the G&M and to a lesser degree, the National Post.
> 
> Half think Calgary deserve it, and only slightly less blame the flooding on PM Harper and/or "tar sands" caused climate change.
> 
> ...



I think it a good indication to declare it cause and effect of the Dunning-Kruger Effect.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2013)

1)  PM dropping by ....


> Prime Minister Stephen Harper traveled to Calgary today to see first-hand the impact of the floods that are affecting communities across Southern and Central Alberta. He was accompanied by Alison Redford, Premier of Alberta, and Naheed Nenshi, Mayor of Calgary .... The Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) are supporting the flood operations with approximately 1,300 troops, eight helicopters, a military airplane, trucks and other vehicles to assist with evacuation, search and rescue and logistical efforts. Local RCMP detachments have also been providing support to those affected by the flooding.  The Prime Minister also announced that the Disaster Financial Assistance Arrangements (DFAA) is available to provide financial support to the Province of Alberta for eligible costs. The DFAA is a financial mechanism through which the Government of Canada helps provincial and territorial governments respond and recover from natural disasters ....


2) .... and the CF op now has a name (highlights mine):


> .... Canadian Armed Forces personnel and aircraft have already deployed to facilities in Southern Alberta. Royal Canadian Air Force aircraft and crews have deployed to airfields throughout the province and have already assisted civilian authorities in search and rescue and evacuation efforts, including the rescuing of 31 people during the initial evacuation .... Imagery of *Operation Lentus* can be found at: www.combatcamera.ca/OPLENTUS


As of this post, no pics yet at the Combat Camera site.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jun 2013)

Just received the Wng O from 38 CBG. No Move just yet.


----------



## OldTanker (22 Jun 2013)

its interesting to note that the City of Calgary has one of the best, and well-funded, emergency preparedness programs of any municipality in Canada. They have excellent staff, an new, modern Emergency Operations Centre and cutting-edge emergency management software tools. I don't know what the postmortem will reveal about their preparedness but I do know their focus has been on flooding for many years. Its difficult to see what more they could have done, if anything, to prepare for flood of this magnitude, but I suppose we'll find out. The main lesson at this stage is you can't beat Mother Nature.


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2013)

OldTanker said:
			
		

> its interesting to note that the City of Calgary has one of the best, and well-funded, emergency preparedness programs of any municipality in Canada.



I imagine Canada Task Force 2 (CAN-TF2) is busy. 
http://www.cantf2.com/positions/medical_specialist.aspx

But, "well-funded" for how long? Story in the Calgary Herald, only two days ago, about CAN-TF1, based out of Vancouver:  “The final funding to the HUSAR team ended as of April 2013” 

Strathcona: Elite first responders lose funding
http://www.calgaryherald.com/news/Strathcona+Elite+first+responders+lose+funding/8555502/story.html

"Similar teams in cities across the country also had their budgets slashed."


----------



## Kirkhill (22 Jun 2013)

Transited from Edmonton to Lethbridge yesterday afternoon.  Numerous packets of vehicles headed south: everything from what looked like a Cougar MRAP in desert cam, through multiple Bisons, to an aging Deuce carrying propane tanks that had enough rust on it to convince me it must have been a Korean war vet.

Had to head east as far as the Blackfoot Crossing at Cluny to find an open bridge over the Bow (adds about an hour to the trip - Gleichen and Carseland were flooded out and wanted to stay well away from Calgary).  Blackfoot Crossing had about a foot to spare when we crossed at 21:00 and closed at about 21:30.

South of the Bow roads and crossings were all in good condition.

Passed a packet of gunners from Lethbridge heading north  at Vulcan in brand new MSVSs and led by an LSVW in very good condition (new paint).

WRT the bridging requirements.  The bridges are not down.  They are underwater in some cases.  In other cases the risk is debris in fast water and the approaches being submerged.  Our prairie rivers are narrow winding animals in deep valleys with flood plains a mile or two wide.  It is those flood plains that are now completely inundated and flowing fast with all the debris that previous floods parked above high water marks.

Experts will know better than me but I don't see a role for AVLBs - the spans required are, I believe, just too great.  Perhaps, once the crests have passed and the debris flow has slowed, there might be  useful role for pontoons and combat boats.

But I'm just guessing....


----------



## Jed (22 Jun 2013)

Technoviking said:
			
		

>



You crack me up,TV  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jun 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Just received the Wng O from 38 CBG. No Move just yet.



We are not auth to move, only to see how many troops we can muster if need be. Due to summer tasks and training, our numbers are low.


----------



## GAP (22 Jun 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> We are not auth to move, only to see how many troops we can muster if need be. Due to summer tasks and training, our numbers are low.



May not need you in Alberta, but I'll bet there's gonna be some communities along the South Sask River basin and into the Saskatchewan river confluence that will be hit hard once all that water reaches them...


----------



## Kirkhill (22 Jun 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> May not need you in Alberta, but I'll bet there's gonna be some communities along the South Sask River basin and into the Saskatchewan river confluence that will be hit hard once all that water reaches them...



Starting between Empress and Leader.....

It'll be interesting to see the effect on Lake Diefenbaker.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 Jun 2013)

If Sask Water Authority is smart, they should be spilling the Reservoir to make room.


----------



## Armymedic (22 Jun 2013)

My brother's in Outlook, have to tell him to take a look.


----------



## Armymedic (22 Jun 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I imagine Canada Task Force 2 (CAN-TF2) is busy.
> http://www.cantf2.com/positions/medical_specialist.aspx



Sounds like good work for our special forces Med Techs after the CF.


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Jun 2013)

Hearing through the Sapper Net that none of the AEVs are rolling on this task, wtf?


----------



## BurnDoctor (22 Jun 2013)

Tough to watch from the high ground as the water gets closer to our house in NW Calgary.  A neighbor did an unauthorized recce past first responder lines late last PM and reported a "floor to ceiling aquarium" in his basement.

Just to be able to focus on something else and do some good I'd happily put my civi job aside for a couple of weeks and do any work, even totally unrelated to my MOSID, to lend a hand. I guess it's kind of past the sand-bag stacking phase, though.

Will be keeping an eye and ear out for opportunities within the CF relief effort.

Stay safe, fellow Southern Albertans.


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2013)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Sounds like good work for our special forces Med Techs after the CF.



Not sure how CAN-TF2 Calgary ( or TF1 Vancouver, TF4 Manitoba , or TF5 Halifax ) does their hiring.

But, CAN-TF3 ( Toronto ) HUSAR does not hire "off the street". Team members are selected from already serving members of TPS, TFS or T-EMS. 
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/service/husar.html
http://www.toronto.ca/wes/techservices/oem/husar/index.htm

HUSAR vacancies ( like all other Special Operations teams ) are filled by Paramedics from within the Department, through the "senior qualified"  process. *  ( This is seniority driven, and works differently than the "relative ability" process. )

* "The City shall assess applicants in order of seniority, until enough candidates have been identified to fill the posted position(s)."

Selection is closed to outside applicants.  

While waiting for "The Big One", TF3 Paramedics remain on 9-1-1 operations in the city. 

The annual premium ( in addition to their regular salary ) for TF3 Paramedics is $425.00. ( There are also Standby and Call-back provisions. ) 

Although the premium is small ( you can collect more than one premium if you belong to more than one special team ), they are paid OT when they train on a day off, or deploy out of town. 

The City set up a Family Support Unit (FSU) for when TF3 is on deployment:
http://www.tfspeersupport.org/can-tf3-family-support-unit

"This it turned out, was what initiated the FSU and we have been working on the continuous development of our role and look forward to working in conjunction with TFS, TEMS and TPS, The Red Cross and families of those deployed."


----------



## Container (22 Jun 2013)

Dive teams are heading out now.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jun 2013)

Vancouver Island units are counting heads. 

It's pretty easy really, all you have to do is walk out to the edge of the grow op and shout "who wants a Brownie?" at the top of your lungs.  ;D


----------



## dimsum (23 Jun 2013)

http://www.calgaryherald.com/sports/Stampede+officials+they+confident+2013+event+will+ahead/8565276/story.html

There's optimism, and then there's this.  I'm willing to take bets on whether or not Stampede will actually happen in two weeks.   :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Jun 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Hearing through the Sapper Net that none of the AEVs are rolling on this task, wtf?



Heard the same kat....but I did see zedels on low beds though....


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Jun 2013)

I'm told nothing on tracks was sent out, other than dozers. If it's a 
question of environmental impact, I just gotta watch the videos and shake my head.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Jun 2013)

Welcome to the new kinder gentler environmentally friendly Canadian Forces........ :facepalm:


----------



## VIChris (23 Jun 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Vancouver Island units are counting heads.
> 
> It's pretty easy really, all you have to do is walk out to the edge of the grow op and shout "who wants a Brownie?" at the top of your lungs.  ;D



Bro, they got brownies on this gig? Excellent. 

Yes, we had a staff check this week, but as mentioned, courses and taskings have claimed some members already. 

On that note, if you're on course, and your home unit is tasked for something like the current dom ops, can you get home to help, or are you expected to stay on course? I'd have a hard time applying myself to most courses if my hometown was flooded or Struck by an earthquake.


----------



## foresterab (23 Jun 2013)

Fire crews with helicopters were sent out last Wednesday but only rappel crews...needed ability to access remote areas.   Helicopters hired from where ever but takes time to get the numbers needed together as they come from across Canada from their current job site.

Passed a bunch of equipment/troops heading south out of Edmonton on Saturday...everything from heavy duty trucks to old jeeps with the KFOR markings visible through the rust... can only imagine the demand for vehicles down there.

A big thing to consider...the Canadian Forces will be a major morale boost and confidence builder given the number of evacuations.   Not only do you have the public's trust that you are there to help with a purpose but your presence will help those evacuated know that all the abandoned houses are being looked after.    It's one of the major considerations we have to keep in mind when evacuating a community is also protecting the assets left behind and making sure nobody is looting etc...


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jun 2013)

Here in the East (Winnipeg) we have done staff checks, but like most others our troops are away on summer training, staff on summer training or have full time jobs. Some are cops, some are lawyers and I even have a bug (virology type bugs)expert. He's the Bugle Major.


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Jun 2013)

No different than us, Jim. All our sailors are away on taskings and training by now. Last week we had about 6% of the unit on ground.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jun 2013)

Some pix from the Army of the West Info-machine.

Also, if you're interested in updates, here are some links to:

City of Calgary news/info blog (seems to consolidate a lot of muni resources here)
City of Calgary's Twitter feed
Calgary Mayor Naheed Nenshi's Twitter feed
Alberta's Environment and Sustainable Resource Development Advisories and Updates page
Calgary Police Service's Twitter feed

To everyone helping out - stay as safe as you can.


----------



## medicineman (24 Jun 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Here in the East (Winnipeg) we have done staff checks, but like most others our troops are away on summer training, staff on summer training or have full time jobs. Some are cops, some are lawyers and I even have a bug (virology type bugs)expert. He's the Bugle Major.



Funnily enough, I wasn't staff checked from Ottawa...yet.  Was asked about a couple Reserve Brigade Ex's though in Aug.

MM


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jun 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> No different than us, Jim. All our sailors are away on taskings and training by now. Last week we had about 6% of the unit on ground.



It would not be the first time ever that a natural disaster took precidence over taskings and training.  Sorry, we can't fight that fire, we are in class, is not an option.  Sorry we can't go to war, all our troops are on Block Lve, doesn't cut it either.


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Jun 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It would not be the first time ever that a natural disaster took precidence over taskings and training.  Sorry, we can't fight that fire, we are in class, is not an option.  Sorry we can't go to war, all our troops are on Block Lve, doesn't cut it either.




While I agree with you, in principle, I doubt that this crisis will test our limits. See Old Tanker's comments about Alberta's capacity to look after itself. Yes it wants and needs some temporary, emergency help but this is, I suspect, not like the 1998 _Ice Storm_: I think Alberta is better prepared than were Ontario and Quebec and I doubt the crisis will be as long lived.


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Jun 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> While I agree with you, in principle, I doubt that this crisis will test our limits. See Old Tanker's comments about Alberta's capacity to look after itself. Yes it wants and needs some temporary, emergency help but this is, I suspect, not like the 1998 _Ice Storm_: I think Alberta is better prepared than were Ontario and Quebec and I doubt the crisis will be as long lived.



I think, with the crest at Med Hat passing and being lower than anticipated, the worst is behind Alberta now.  The water is starting to recede and the issue is clean up and that is managed by insurance companies and civvy contractors.   

There might be an opportunity for all those surplus RVs I see around the countryside to be mobilized.


----------



## GAP (24 Jun 2013)

One little issue that was mentioned today was that the insurance companies will not cover overland flood damage (maybe if you are grandfathered, but not otherwise) under their policies.

 That's gonna make it an expensive mess....it's a good thing Calgary give huge support to the CPC and PC's.....gonna be hard to refuse the pleas knowing there is a federal election down the pipe....


----------



## SeaKingTacco (24 Jun 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> One little issue that was mentioned today was that the insurance companies will not cover overland flood damage (maybe if you are grandfathered, but not otherwise) under their policies.
> 
> That's gonna make it an expensive mess....it's a good thing Calgary give huge support to the CPC and PC's.....gonna be hard to refuse the pleas knowing there is a federal election down the pipe....



So we give government money to people to rebuild on flood plains?  How about this deal: we give you money to move off the flood plain.  You can move your house if it is worth saving and we plant trees where your house used to be and turn it into parkland.  Cheaper in the long run. I grant you that we cannot move the skyscrapers in downtown Calgary.  That locality is small enough to be defended with dikes and pumps.  Get moving.  Next flood (statistically) is 5-10 years away.


----------



## GAP (24 Jun 2013)

In Manitoba, after the 97 flood, the government would not give rebuild money, nor allow anyone to build in the flood plain, unless the buildings were raised up above the 100 year flood level.

Drive down Hwy 75 or 59 and you will see farm after farm sitting on hills....+

edit to add:

I am amazed that with the erratic nature of the Bow River they allowed the Saddle Dome and the whole downtown to be built without at least some form of levee system.  :


----------



## SeaKingTacco (24 Jun 2013)

Yeah, I had never given that much thought before last week.

Looks like Calgary needs to dig a floodway...


----------



## mariomike (24 Jun 2013)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> You can move your house if it is worth saving and we plant trees where your house used to be and turn it into parkland.



That's what happened when a flood drowned 38 residents on Raymore Drive in Toronto. 

Subsequent residential development on the lower section of the street was prohibited. Their houses were expropriated, and Metro renamed it Raymore Park. 

29 acres complete with a trail, playground, and baseball diamonds.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jun 2013)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had never given that much thought before last week.
> 
> Looks like Calgary needs to dig a floodway...



Not much room in that valley for a floodway.....Maybe a Floonnel under the hills   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Jun 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not much room in that valley for a floodway.....Maybe a Floonnel under the hills   ;D



How many times has Calgary flooded to this extent? When was the last huge flood like this one?

The plus side of building floodways, besides the obvious one, is the employment it provides for the construction industry, which spins off to all sectors of the economy.

Negative side - those who live downstream from the floodway. Small communities invariably cry "we were sacrificed to save (insert name of city here).


----------



## SeaKingTacco (24 Jun 2013)

Ok, so Medicine Hat gets a Flunnel, too.  There, that was easy 8)


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Jun 2013)

Probably a good idea.



			
				SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Ok, so Medicine Hat gets a Flunnel, too.  There, that was easy 8)



A good number of homes south of Winnipeg are either diked or built on higher terrain now.


----------



## GAP (24 Jun 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> How many times has Calgary flooded to this extent? When was the last huge flood like this one?
> 
> The plus side of building floodways, besides the obvious one, is the employment it provides for the construction industry, which spins off to all sectors of the economy.
> 
> Negative side - those who live downstream from the floodway. Small communities invariably cry "we were sacrificed to save (insert name of city here).



Eh....just do what we did....make a lake to put it into.....


er...wait....you mean the NDP didn't make Lake Winnipeg to help with the floodway?.....who knew....


----------



## MilEME09 (25 Jun 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> How many times has Calgary flooded to this extent? When was the last huge flood like this one?
> 
> The plus side of building floodways, besides the obvious one, is the employment it provides for the construction industry, which spins off to all sectors of the economy.
> 
> Negative side - those who live downstream from the floodway. Small communities invariably cry "we were sacrificed to save (insert name of city here).



Last bad flood was 2005, and only a handful of communities were evacuated, no bridges were in threat. So this is on a completely different scale, On the good side the Reserve element of OP Lentus just wrapped up after assembling 529 soldiers in the first 24 hours, which is just over half of 41 CBG. I toured around the city yesterday on a quick recce before we wrapped up and down town wasn't hit that hard, a lot of construction sites and underground parking needs to be pumped out but the visual damage to the down town core is next to nothing. The majority of the damage I saw was along the parks around both rivers, saw a Sea Container moved a good 30 ft with only a group of tree's that stopped it.


----------



## Strike (25 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Last bad flood was 2005, and only a handful of communities were evacuated, no bridges were in threat. So this is on a completely different scale, On the good side the Reserve element of OP Lentus just wrapped up after assembling 529 soldiers in the first 24 hours, which is just over half of 41 CBG. I toured around the city yesterday on a quick recce before we wrapped up and *down town wasn't hit that hard,* a lot of construction sites and underground parking needs to be pumped out *but the visual damage to the down town core is next to nothing*. The majority of the damage I saw was along the parks around both rivers, saw a Sea Container moved a good 30 ft with only a group of tree's that stopped it.



Unfortunately most of the damage is behind closed doors, with mold, dirt electrical, sewage, etc.  It's going to be a long time before many places can open and provide the level of services they were prior to all of this.


----------



## Zartan (25 Jun 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> In Manitoba, after the 97 flood, the government would not give rebuild money, nor allow anyone to build in the flood plain, unless the buildings were raised up above the 100 year flood level.
> 
> Drive down Hwy 75 or 59 and you will see farm after farm sitting on hills....+
> 
> ...



We really have to start thinking this way in Calgary. Unfortunately, we here have a very complacent attitude towards nature here ("we don't need plows, a chinook will come;" "it won't flood in High River!"). This is "the" flood of the century (time will tell), but I can tell you that in the time I've lived here, High River has flooded several times, and the area of Calgary along the Elbow river has flooded probably four times already. We refuse to accept that some things have got to change. It's more wishful thinking than anything; some of you have probably seen the High River residents talking about how they were told they lived in an "unfloodable" part of High River. With our realtors that doesn't surprise me. However, to give back some credit to the realtors - they lived there too. Ones I know have lost their home three times already. They've paid high keeping their money where their mouth is.

However, doing all these things takes labour and money. The province has little of the former, and the government, less of the latter. Things will simply go back to the way they were.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (25 Jun 2013)

Here, reprinted under the usual caveats of the Copyright Act, is a Winnipeg Free Press article stating this disaster could have been avoided if they had implemented recommendations put forward after the 2005 flood. 



> Alberta flood damage could have been reduced if report heeded: experts
> 
> By: John Cotter, The Canadian Press
> 
> ...



 Article Link


----------



## PPCLI Guy (25 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Last bad flood was 2005, and only a handful of communities were evacuated, no bridges were in threat. So this is on a completely different scale, On the good side the Reserve element of OP Lentus just wrapped up after assembling 529 soldiers in the first 24 hours, which is just over half of 41 CBG. I toured around the city yesterday on a quick recce before we wrapped up and down town wasn't hit that hard, a lot of construction sites and underground parking needs to be pumped out but the visual damage to the down town core is next to nothing. The majority of the damage I saw was along the parks around both rivers, saw a Sea Container moved a good 30 ft with only a group of tree's that stopped it.



A great response all around from TF Silvertip.  It was interesting that we basically had to force the City to accept help from the Army, and in truth, they didn't really need it.


----------



## MilEME09 (25 Jun 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> A great response all around from TF Silvertip.  It was interesting that we basically had to force the City to accept help from the Army, and in truth, they didn't really need it.



They seemed to welcome the help more once we actually showed them that we actually had skills they needed, such as the recce guys checking roads, and the engineering building berms around power sub stations. The people of Calgary were grateful for it as well. Saturday we had a random group just drop off sandwiches, cookies, muffins, fruit and other food for the entire TF. Chain actually asked them to give it to the drop in center, but the drop in didn't have a need for it, or any where else apparently.


EDIT: Video of the mayor thanking TF Silvertip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf1vOBZxkkY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## PPCLI Guy (25 Jun 2013)

Is there video of the Bde Comd's speech?  I was there in that crew


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Jun 2013)

I was impressed by the Mayor of Calgary.

He projected a sense of calm when he wa briefing or being interviewed.


----------



## MilEME09 (25 Jun 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Is there video of the Bde Comd's speech?  I was there in that crew



where he asks wtf a silvertip is? I haven't seen one, I think I saw someone recording it over by all the officers, if I see it turn up ill post it


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> where he asks wtf a silvertip is? I haven't seen one, I think I saw someone recording it over by all the officers, if I see it turn up ill post it



Thanks


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> where he asks wtf a silvertip is? ....


It appears (with the usual caveats about Wikipedia) a "silvertip" can be 
1)  another name for grizzly bear;
2)  a type of badger;
3)  a type of fir tree;
4)  a type of shark; or
5) "a small freshwater fish (Hasemania nana) found in Brazil".
Take your pick!

As for "lentus" (name of the OP), Google Translate says it could mean indifferent, tough, clinging, pliant, flexible, pliable, lingering, limber, supple, sluggish, tedious, sticky, viscid, viscous, tardy, resistant or clammy.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (26 Jun 2013)

Made me incredibly proud to see local people and military personnel working together lugging sandbags and building walls to help stop the water.


----------



## Friend of the Army (29 Jun 2013)

Just curious, did the Naval Reserve Unit in Calgary (H.M.C.S. Tecumseh) deploy any personnel? I would think their skills with small boats would be useful, I did see that the local Army Reserve Units were out in force.
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_in_Calgary


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Jun 2013)

The Land Component Command HQ was in Tecumseh.  Boat teams were sent to Med Hat but not required.


----------



## Friend of the Army (29 Jun 2013)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Jun 2013)

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/06/28/flooded-with-heroes



First posted: Sunday, June 30, 2013 06:00 PM EDT 
The great Alberta flood of 2013 was spectacular and enormously destructive.

It was so devastating that it will be months before we can calculate the cost, and years before we can put right what was washed away.

As you read this, more than two weeks will have passed since flooding peaked on the Bow, Elbow, Sheep, Highwood, Red Deer, Oldman, South Saskatchewan and North Saskatchewan rivers.

And yet in places like High River, thousands of people have yet to even get to their houses, let alone pump them out, clean them up or tear them down. This is not the end, or even the beginning of the end; this is barely the end of the beginning.
But all is not lost, not even close. Beyond the broken bridges, smashed houses and memories of a lifetime, sodden and covered in mould, there are tough, resourceful people and their stories.
They set their jaws against the floods and through the flood of tears they went to work. When the rivers pushed, they pushed back.

This is not about parading politicians. Our heroes are the moms and dads, neighbours, families, firefighters, soldiers, city workers, police officers, electricians, plumbers, businesspeople and other regular folks who saw what needed to be done and did it.
There are thousands of those stories, and most will never be known beyond those who were there. But we do know a few.

Thanks to Facebook, we know the story of the three young men, aspiring tradesmen at the Southern Alberta Institute of Technology, who answered the call for volunteers to help out in High River. What began as a request to go fetch paper plates and napkins ended with them wading through a powerful and cold river to rescue first a dog, then yet more dogs, and then an elderly woman.

There is the now-famous picture of the firefighter, looking like he stepped out of Hollywood central casting, smiling assuredly at the old woman he holds in his arms as he wades through the current.
There is the widely circulated photograph of the young man abandoning his pickup and then swimming through a raging river to save his cat, Momo.

There is the story of Prince Albert hydrovac truck owner Trent Field, his brother Jason and his nephew Cody driving out to Calgary to pump out basements for free.
Thank God for Saskatchewan.
Calgary oilpatch consultant Joe Davis called his buddies across the province to bring in their pumps and generators so he could pump out his entire neighbourhood.
“This is a lot more important than fracking wells,” he said. “My heart is swollen more than the Bow River.”

David Suzuki has issues with people in the oil business. Suzuki, not one to waste a good crisis, was immediately pontificating about climate change without a word of concern for the people impacted by the flooding. Well, David Suzuki can go to hell. :nod:

We have friends across Canada to be grateful for, neighbourhoods to rebuild, and in a few days we’ll host the greatest outdoor show on earth, the Calgary Stampede, come hell or high water.


----------

